# [SOLVED] Preinstalled Drivers - Problems



## benjireize (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a Sony Vaio Laptop (I realise this question could also go in the laptop section)

Model number: VGN-FZ11M

OS: Vista Home Premium.

I formatted my hard-drive, and downloaded the 'preinstalled drivers and utilities' from sony support for my model number.

Most install easily, because they have Setup.exe files.

But some, don't. How can i install these ones.
an example of the files in one folder is:

Memory Card\
_FS_SWRINFO (folder) with 'crc.info' and 'files.info' inside.
ti21sony (Security Catalogue)
ti21sony (Setup information) - doesnt say how to install in here.
ti21sony.sys (system File)

As you can see, no Setup.exe
*How can I install this driver? *You would think sony would allow you to install them all with a single Setup file. Evidently not.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Preinstalled Drivers - Problems*

Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:

Right click the device you want to install in Device Manager. Follow the wizard - click "Have disk" and browse to the _FS_SWRINFO folder.


----------



## benjireize (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Preinstalled Drivers - Problems*



eneles said:


> Hi, welcome to TSF. :wave:
> 
> Right click the device you want to install in Device Manager. Follow the wizard - click "Have disk" and browse to the _FS_SWRINFO folder.



Thanks very much.  , it worked.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Preinstalled Drivers - Problems*

I'm glad you got it fixed. :smile:


----------

